# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчет по продажам по пользователю в ТиС 9.2

## Mutantik

Доброго времени суток.
Имеется типовая конфигурация ТиС 9.2, клиент хочет видеть продажи по каждому пользователю, т.е. чтобы была возможность использовать фильтр по пользователю (продавцу), т.к. каждый заходит в 1с под своим пользователем. Как я понял, в стоке этого не имеется, но чтобы вывести по запросу нужный счетчик , этот счетчик должен быть, отсюда вопрос, есть ли эти самые счетчики для пользователей про проданным ими товарам в базе? Т.е. записываются продажи на каждого пользователя или просто в кучу? И если есть, то в каких переменных хранится ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

В конфигурации ТиС 9.2 в общем журнале есть возможность отбора по Автору (Пользователю). Установив такой отбор, нажимаете кнопку реестр, получаете общую сумму продаж по Пользователю. Если нужна детализация по товарам, открываете "Отчет по продажам", на закладке "Множественный фильтр" выбирайте нужного Автора, формируете отчет только по нему.

----------

Mutantik (19.01.2015)

----------


## Mutantik

> В конфигурации ТиС 9.2 в общем журнале есть возможность отбора по Автору (Пользователю). Установив такой отбор, нажимаете кнопку реестр, получаете общую сумму продаж по Пользователю. Если нужна детализация по товарам, открываете "Отчет по продажам", на закладке "Множественный фильтр" выбирайте нужного Автора, формируете отчет только по нему.


Спасибо. В целом то - что нужно. Но в отчете продаж нет фильтра по складу (или кассе), не подскажете, какие регистры указать, чтобы сделать фильтр по складам (или кассам)

----------


## alexandr_ll

В Отчете по продажам  Есть фильтр по МОЛ (материально-ответственное лицо), а в складе тоже есть МОЛ. Совместите их в отчете

----------

Mutantik (23.01.2015)

----------

